
YouTubers at War Over Those ‘React’ Videos - tortilla
http://nymag.com/following/2016/01/youtubers-at-war-over-those-react-videos.html
======
tortilla
Announcement:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2UqT6SZ7CU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2UqT6SZ7CU)

Update after the controversy:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t-vuI9vKfg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t-vuI9vKfg)

------
JustSomeNobody
Didn't Candid Camera do this way back in the day? How do they think they can
just grab control like this?

